# Share Your Photos of your cats sleeping



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

This is Stacey fast asleep....
I am going to get some photos of her in funny positions.

Please share photos of your cats sleeping.


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Oh my so many!


----------



## Anita1234 (Oct 24, 2018)

[ATTACH=full

Lucia


----------



## ExD (Jul 1, 2016)

Well mine were feral and wake up as soon as they hear me get the camera - this is as close as I can manage to catch them sleeping at the moment ......


----------



## Anita1234 (Oct 24, 2018)

Blanquita


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Piper and Spice


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)




----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Loulou snug as a bug


----------



## SaneDaysAreMad (Feb 13, 2016)

@ChaosCat our cats look alike :Cat:Cat


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Morning snuggles with mummy, lucky me I get this every morning when I 1st get up:








Cat bed snuggles:


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

I've raided the Brooke Archives - loads to post!
On my shoulder bag:








In the fruit bowl - well I don't keep fruit in it anyway!








Using the rocks round the pond as a pillow!








Knackered on the lawn








Different day - asleep in the rain 







On her Slave's lap







Slave foolishly got up and left a warm spot!







I thought she was asking for belly rubs - then realised she was asleep!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

@Shrike I love that photo of Brooke sleeping by the pond!


----------



## mightyboosh (Nov 17, 2018)

Oliver, Chubchub and Betty.


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

SaneDaysAreMad said:


> @ChaosCat our cats look alike :Cat:Cat
> 
> View attachment 376711
> View attachment 376714


Very similar indeed!


----------



## Brambles the cat (Jan 15, 2017)

So many to pick on my tablet .




























[/ATTACH]


----------



## Brambles the cat (Jan 15, 2017)

The first picture the fire was on and she was toasting her paws lol


----------



## raysmyheart (Nov 16, 2018)

Oh, I love all the Cats Sleeping! @stockwellcat. this is such a fun theme and I always have a lot of photos of Speedy sleeping and naps!:Cat


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine (Apr 17, 2017)

.
Every photo here is a winner in its own right. They're all so peaceful and serene when they're asleep; even Moo Shu Snowshoe!










Here's a pair never far from one another, who enjoy just flopping down together in a patch of sunlight. These lazy Brothers have been doing this for quite nearly twenty-two years now.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

I love all the photos of your cats sleeping. It is so nice to watch your cat when it is asleep. I do wonder what Stacey is dreaming about when her paws start moving and shaking. She has meowed a few times in her sleep or just before waking up and made funny noises and I have seen her mouth moving as well when she is in a deep sleep. Shame we will never know what the dreams are they dream. She can snore loudly as well when in a deep sleep. 

Please keep the photos coming :Cat


----------



## Amanda Sturdy (Jun 16, 2018)

a few of my favourite


----------



## Mad4savannahs (Nov 20, 2018)

Hi I'm new here....I'm Maverick an F3 Savannah and my annoying sister from another mister Mrs Fluff


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Ollie's tail looks abnormally long here; must be the camera angle or something


----------



## Mad4savannahs (Nov 20, 2018)

And another...


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Haha, at last! The thing Oscar does best  here are some of my favourites (there are a lot, sorry @stockwellcat. ) :


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

1CatOverTheLine said:


> .
> Every photo here is a winner in its own right. They're all so peaceful and serene when they're asleep; even Moo Shu Snowshoe!
> 
> View attachment 376783
> ...


Wow! Great ages! How wonderful. What lovely cats. Well done you.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Tiny Tessy-Cat. How sweet.....
And Naughty Max occasionally sleeps... often with an eye partly open!?!


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine (Apr 17, 2017)

.
@TriTri - Tessy is simply gorgeous; I've always had a soft spot for classic calicos.



TriTri said:


> Wow! Great ages! How wonderful. What lovely cats. Well done you.


Awfully kind of you, but really not my doing, I don't think; I don't do much of anything "special" for mine. They are, for the most part, former ferals, and I suspect that simply having an home - and the safety and security attendant thereupon - makes them want to live longer.

They all have their favourite flavours, of course, and I oblige them with canned food three times a day in a varying menu, and they do all like different treats... Moo Shu, Lance, Mirò and White Tip like fowl - braised chicken or thick cut deli turkey, or pheasant, duck or goose when available - Black Friday, Clawed-Ya and Peanut like seafood treats - shrimp or a little lump crabmeat; Puff, Oz and Bob prefer roast beef (either thick sliced from the deli, or "leftovers") and Scottiecat likes poached egg and gravy-laden treats (our grocer keeps roast beef jus on hand thankfully).

Many of the windowsills have been widened and topped with carpeted cat perches, and there are rugs near the heaters and fireplace in Winter. The house is now set up as seven heating zones, so that they can have the sunporch, second floor hallway and two guest bedroom windows open in Winter to listen to the birds in nice warm spaces, and I do keep bird feeders filled outside the windows on the north side of the house, so the cats are always entertained.

They have playtime as often as they seem to wish, and playmates galore, of course. I grow catnip in the main garden through Autumn, and then root cuttings for Winter to be grown under sodium lamps in the basement. They have their own sofas, cat beds and upholstered chairs, and tables placed at strategic locations to watch the squirrels, chipmunks, groundhogs, foxes, deer and raccoons as they amble through the property. Their veterinarian is a close Friend, and so they're all seen regularly, and stay in fine fettle. They have countless toys which are rotated into and out of their toy chest, so they're never bored, of course, but that notwithstanding, they don't require much beyond daily combing and brushing, scooping their litter boxes as needed and changing them twice a week, and so they really don't seem to _need_ anything "special."

I seldom speak much above a whisper, I don't use the television, and try not to startle anyone. I make sure to pick each one up and hold him or her a couple of times a day, and to recite that best-Loved line from Virgil's Bucolica to them - "...omnia vincit Amor; et nos cedamus Amori..." to remind them that they are safe, and Loved, and that Love does, indeed, conquer all. Perhaps they thrive on Latin poetry in dactylic hexameter - but I'm inclined to think that they simply Love life, and that they go on as long as they are able.

Below, my current eldest in the first and second positions: Peanut and Lance; the rest have gone on somewhere beyond this place of wrath and tears - with apologies to W. E. Henley.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

1CatOverTheLine said:


> .
> @TriTri - Tessy is simply gorgeous; I've always had a soft spot for classic calicos.
> Wow, wow and wow! And thank you; I shall Tessy-Two-Shoes you said that . To say you aren't doing anything special for your cats is the biggest understatement I've ever heard. Clearly you do everything and more for them. I meant to say the other day that I love the name Clawed-Ya! I managed to talk a friend into calling her daughter Claudia, and wasn't really serious, but she clearly thought I was . Sounds like paradise, your home. I've only made it up to 5 cats at once, but it ain't over til the fat lady sings.
> I must agree I do find cats do well in a peaceful environment, although I haven't heard you sing! . Those ages are incredible. Looking forward to seeing lots more photos of them on here & hearing all about their personalities. My grandfather was a Latin poet! Unfortunately my Max isn't so keen on my singing
> They all look wonderful, beautiful, sweet cats.


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine (Apr 17, 2017)

TriTri said:


> I meant to say the other day that I love the name Clawed-Ya! I managed to talk a friend into calling her daughter Claudia, and wasn't really serious, but she clearly thought I was .


@TriTri - A far more appropriate name would have been, "Bite Me," but... well... you know how that would have sounded, eh?



TriTri said:


> I must agree I do find cats do well in a peaceful environment, although I haven't heard you sing! .


I assure you, you may consider yourself _immensely_ fortunate.


.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Wow, wow and wow! And thank you; I shall Tessy-Two-Shoes you said that . To say you aren’t doing anything special for your cats is the biggest understatement I’ve ever heard. Clearly you do everything and more for them. I meant to say the other day that I love the name Clawed-Ya! I managed to talk a friend into calling her daughter Claudia, and wasn’t really serious, but she clearly thought I was . Sounds like paradise, your home. I’ve only made it up to 5 cats at once, but it ain’t over til the fat lady sings.
I must agree I do find cats do well in a peaceful environment, although I haven’t heard you sing! . Those ages are incredible. Looking forward to seeing lots more photos of them on here & hearing all about their personalities. My grandfather was a Latin poet! Unfortunately my Max isn’t so keen on my singing
They all look wonderful, beautiful, sweet cats.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

I thought you were going to say your Scottiecat likes haggis


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine (Apr 17, 2017)

TriTri said:


> I thought you were going to say your Scottiecat likes haggis


@TriTri - Nay, lassie - but she likes Grouse - and not that _Famous_ kind either!

.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

1CatOverTheLine said:


> @TriTri - Nay, lassie - but she likes Grouse - and not that _Famous_ kind either!
> 
> .


Gosh you must have all sorts running around outside. Or is that bought in?


----------



## ExD (Jul 1, 2016)

How wonderful to have cats so confident and relaxed they can happily sleep in those vulnerable positions! I don't think mine ever relax completely, they always have one eye open for what they perceive could be danger.


----------



## MaggieDemi (Nov 17, 2018)

1CatOverTheLine said:


> I seldom speak much above a whisper, I don't use the television


I don't think anyone in my family knows how to whisper, we are a noisy bunch. How do you watch movies & listen to music? With headphones? I don't think my cats mind it too much, Maggie wandered in when I was blasting my music and she fell asleep on the kitty highway. She could have gone down cellar where it's quiet if she wanted. I hope I'm not taking years off their life!


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Some pictures of Jiggs sleeping.















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## dustydiamond1 (Nov 17, 2018)

LJC675 said:


> Morning snuggles with mummy, lucky me I get this every morning when I 1st get up:
> View attachment 376713
> 
> Cat bed snuggles:
> View attachment 376715


Love their beds and your cats too ♥☺


----------



## dustydiamond1 (Nov 17, 2018)

mightyboosh said:


> Oliver, Chubchub and Betty.
> 
> View attachment 376731
> View attachment 376732
> ...


All so sweet but really adore the last one of Betty ❤


----------



## dustydiamond1 (Nov 17, 2018)

Amanda Sturdy said:


> View attachment 376787
> View attachment 376791
> View attachment 376792
> a few of my favourite


❤:Cat


----------



## dustydiamond1 (Nov 17, 2018)

Oh so many of Gypsy to choose from:


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine (Apr 17, 2017)

.
@dustydiamond1 - The middle photo of Gypsy in the box makes me think, "what a shame she can't just relax a little more."



Here's a relaxed pair - Peanut in the corner, and Bob... well... Bob everywhere _else.
_


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

From baby Joey to not so Baby 




























(This is an arm lol)


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Hector and Inca seem to have an infinate capacity for sleep, except at night time! Most of my photos of them are of them asleep!








A Hector pillow is the best pillow









Sleeping on a book









Long Inca









Snuggley cat pile









Percy and Inca used to have some interesting sleeping positions!

I never manage to get close enough to Athena when she's asleep to get a photo, she always wakes up! And I'm not convinced Leela actually sleeps, she always seems to be far to busy zooming about, I've had her nearly 4 years and can't find any photos of her sleeping on my phone!


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)




----------



## dustydiamond1 (Nov 17, 2018)

SuboJvR said:


> From baby Joey to not so Baby
> 
> View attachment 377102
> 
> ...


What a delightful boy, and such an inviting tummy! Are tum rubs allowed? How old is he?


----------



## MaggieDemi (Nov 17, 2018)

1CatOverTheLine said:


> The middle photo of Gypsy in the box makes me think, "what a shame she can't just relax a little more."


@dustydiamond1 --I really love the photo of Gypsy on her back in the box too, that's the cutest thing I've seen all day.


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

stretched out on the bed 








and just right where a cat should sleep


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)




----------



## Brambles the cat (Jan 15, 2017)

When is the owners asleep thread happening .?


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

Not the most comfortable


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine (Apr 17, 2017)

.
@Arny - What a soft-looking kitty!

Left to right: Peanut, Lance, Bob - sporting his Summer lion cut - and Scottiecat.


----------



## raysmyheart (Nov 16, 2018)

dustydiamond1 said:


> Oh so many of Gypsy to choose from:
> View attachment 377075
> View attachment 377079
> View attachment 377081


The middle photo of Gypsy sleeping on her back has just brought the biggest smile to my face! @dustydiamond1 :Cat I have never seen my Speedy sleep like that, she is mostly a curled-up sleeper.!

I am loving _all_ the beautiful cats sleeping in this thread, what is more precious than our cats sleeping and dreaming so peacefully?
:Cat Thank you all for posting photos that have made my day so wonderful.

:Cat






Speedy caught napping.


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## raysmyheart (Nov 16, 2018)

Citruspips said:


> View attachment 377228


What a stunning photo @Citruspips of a beautiful cat!


----------



## tyg'smum (Aug 14, 2018)

My Rosie - she was a Big Girl...


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

Trip hazard Sheep.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

I searched my photos for the keyword 'sleeping'. Here are a few that came up 































Might go look for more


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Just a couple more...

Tonk Pile!!!









Tummy!


----------



## raysmyheart (Nov 16, 2018)

Psygon said:


> I searched my photos for the keyword 'sleeping'. Here are a few that came up
> 
> View attachment 377234
> View attachment 377235
> ...


Those are the sweetest, most beautiful search results for 'sleeping' ever @Psygon !


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

dustydiamond1 said:


> What a delightful boy, and such an inviting tummy! Are tum rubs allowed? How old is he?


Yes they are allowed! He can be 'playful' about it - pretend nibbles if he's in a playful mood. But otherwise he doesn't mind and loves his upper chest stroked too 

Edit: forgot to say, he's about ten months now!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

SuboJvR said:


> Yes they are allowed! He can be 'playful' about it - pretend nibbles if he's in a playful mood. But otherwise he doesn't mind and loves his upper chest stroked too


that's like Jammy. She loves having her tummy stroked.


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Most recent sleepy cat photos (otherwise il clog this thread. There are too too many bundles of snory photos that i adore)


----------



## raysmyheart (Nov 16, 2018)

Whompingwillow said:


> Most recent sleepy cat photos (otherwise il clog this thread. There are too too many bundles of snory photos that i adore)
> View attachment 377244
> 
> View attachment 377245


@Whompingwillow I wouldn't mind seeing _lots_ more photos of these beauties sleeping :Cat


----------



## dustydiamond1 (Nov 17, 2018)

Brambles the cat said:


> When is the owners asleep thread happening .?


Just as soon as the kitty's learn to work the cameras :Cat


----------



## dustydiamond1 (Nov 17, 2018)

raysmyheart said:


> @Whompingwillow I wouldn't mind seeing _lots_ more photos of these beauties sleeping :Cat


me too


----------



## dustydiamond1 (Nov 17, 2018)

Psygon said:


> Just a couple more...
> 
> Tonk Pile!!!
> View attachment 377239
> ...


❤


----------



## dustydiamond1 (Nov 17, 2018)

SuboJvR said:


> Yes they are allowed! He can be 'playful' about it - pretend nibbles if he's in a playful mood. But otherwise he doesn't mind and loves his upper chest stroked too
> 
> Edit: forgot to say, he's about ten months now!


He's a sweetheart. 
When she is in the mood we can massage and pet Gypsy everywhere. If she isn't in the mood she will either gently push our hand away with her back footsie or get up and leave.


----------



## MaggieDemi (Nov 17, 2018)

dustydiamond1 said:


> When she is in the mood we can massage and pet Gypsy everywhere.


Awww, looks like Gypsy is getting love from both Mommy & Daddy at once. 
P.S. Where did you find the red heart emoji? I can't find it on here. My emojis are very limited.


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine (Apr 17, 2017)

Whompingwillow said:


> Most recent sleepy cat photos (otherwise il clog this thread. There are too too many bundles of snory photos that i adore)
> View attachment 377244
> 
> View attachment 377245


@Whompingwillow - _Both_ of these photos are real gems! 

Moo Shu: "A sleeping Snowshoe wreaks no havoc." [Æsop]


----------



## dustydiamond1 (Nov 17, 2018)

MaggieDemi said:


> Awww, looks like Gypsy is getting love from both Mommy & Daddy at once.
> P.S. Where did you find the red heart emoji? I can't find it on here. My emojis are very limited.


It's on my chromebook on screen keyboard. I have some really cool ones here on my iPad mini but they didn't stay on screen when I hit 'post reply'


----------



## Foxxycat (Nov 17, 2018)

Honeybee out like a light ZZZZZzzzzzz and yes she snores


----------



## Foxxycat (Nov 17, 2018)

My angle Floey in 2014...She had gotten her haircut. She loved her buzz cut.










Another of Floey...










All tired from playing..she's been gone for over 2 years now...she was my buddy and followed me into the woods...she was the reason why I started walking in the woods again as an adult...she loved it outside. and I didn't have to leash her. She never ran away. She followed me like a dog..we used to walk the neighborhood-took almost half an hour-she had to sniff everything along the way...


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

This is my current view. Oscar is on my side, so I'm lying on Human Daddy's side after my run. It's clearly a pretty tough life


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> View attachment 377550
> This is my current view. Oscar is on my side, so I'm lying on Human Daddy's side after my run. It's clearly a pretty tough life


Has he started to forgive you for going out running yet?


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Well, sometimes he doesn’t notice, other times he goes for my laces when I’m trying to tie my running shoes...as long as he gets his Sheba, he forgives me anything at the moment


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

My favouritest sleeping clouds


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

Someone shot Loki


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine (Apr 17, 2017)

.
@Whompingwillow - The final photo seems almost in defiance of the Law of Gravity!

Scottiecat and dear old Peanut - a slightly imperfect emulation:


----------



## dustydiamond1 (Nov 17, 2018)

Whompingwillow said:


> My favouritest sleeping clouds
> View attachment 377572
> View attachment 377571
> 
> ...


Such a beautiful floofy darling


----------



## dustydiamond1 (Nov 17, 2018)

lillytheunicorn said:


> View attachment 377580
> Someone shot Loki


Floofy Tummy! Wanna snuggle!


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

I am such a very long boy! Lily is asleep under my knee so I can't get a picture of her.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## dustydiamond1 (Nov 17, 2018)

Charity said:


> View attachment 377616
> 
> 
> View attachment 377617


Oh it's so cute when they sleep covering their eyes.


----------



## raysmyheart (Nov 16, 2018)

Speedy


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Sorry for posting again but for the first time Lily is sleeping with her tummy exposed!


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

Some of Harley's snoozing poses last night.


----------



## sem1973 (Oct 26, 2012)

Loving all the snoozy kitties! Here's one of Miss Meg-3-Leg last night.....when you've 1 front leg...best hold on to it for dear life under back leg! LOL


----------



## Foxxycat (Nov 17, 2018)

Honeybee last night next to her papa. Hes under the covers on the other side. He moved 10 minutes later because she was making him sweat. That cat gives off so much heat!










Here she is half an hour later....on her back like a nut.


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

Sleepy Pixie


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine (Apr 17, 2017)

.
Lance and Moo Shu. Warm weather means separate beds:


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

@QOTN Ollie likes this latest pillow (though he says it isn't too bad as a kicker either)


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Bonny's favourite bed is my sofa, not always easy to find some space there for myself.


----------



## MaggieDemi (Nov 17, 2018)

Foxxycat said:


> Honeybee last night next to her papa.


How sweet! I just love her. I wish my cats would sleep under the covers with me, maybe someday.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)




----------



## Foxxycat (Nov 17, 2018)

More sleeping Bee


----------



## MaggieDemi (Nov 17, 2018)

Foxxycat said:


> More sleeping Bee


Sleeping Beauty Honeybee. I just realized there's no heart emoji, so just imagine a ((heart)) here.


----------



## dustydiamond1 (Nov 17, 2018)

Gypsy


----------



## kecap (Aug 4, 2018)

So many beautiful looking cats....

This is mine.


----------



## dustydiamond1 (Nov 17, 2018)

kecap said:


> So many beautiful looking cats....
> 
> This is mine.
> 
> View attachment 381638


:Jawdrop Great shot!! :Snaphappy :Joyful


----------



## dustydiamond1 (Nov 17, 2018)

Gypsy


----------



## Oneinamillion (May 19, 2018)

After a long hard Christmas day, Jiggs fast asleep with his new Christmas present.


----------



## Bilai (Jun 3, 2015)

Found him like this when I woke up. Looks like he adopted the position when my husband left for work lol


----------



## raysmyheart (Nov 16, 2018)

Speedy, sleeping with one eye open.:Cat


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Saying goodbye to 2018


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

2 sleeping cats


----------



## BlossBea18 (Nov 28, 2018)

Blossom likes to sleep in strange positions :Cat :Joyful


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

.


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## Scouttie (Sep 8, 2018)




----------



## dustydiamond1 (Nov 17, 2018)

Scouttie said:


> View attachment 386491


Melting off the couch :Hilarious


----------



## dustydiamond1 (Nov 17, 2018)

MissMiloKitty said:


> View attachment 386484


So sweet :Cat


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Under my chair


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Jammy was the only one asleep. I don't think she could decide which basket to sleep in, so opted for both









And CK... he sleeps like this a lot


----------



## dustydiamond1 (Nov 17, 2018)




----------



## dustydiamond1 (Nov 17, 2018)

Gypsy


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

We need one of Flint @Ringypie


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)




----------



## MissyfromMice (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2019)

Two Ronnies...


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

SbanR said:


> We need one of Flint @Ringypie


I'm not sure how I missed this!


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Ringypie said:


> I'm not sure how I missed this!
> View attachment 391780
> View attachment 391781
> View attachment 391782
> ...


They look like that special type of cat.... what do you call them? ..... oh yes, "COPY CATS.":Cat:Cat


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Introducing Naughty Max & Princess Tessy-Two-Shoes ......


----------



## dustydiamond1 (Nov 17, 2018)

Ringypie said:


> I'm not sure how I missed this!
> View attachment 391780
> View attachment 391781
> View attachment 391782
> ...


Put your paws in the air like you just don't care









Yin and yang








GYPSY & I LOVE YOUR FUR BABYS!!


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y (Dec 5, 2017)

Hes a funny puss. Im sure he could be a LOLcat 


Ringypie said:


> I'm not sure how I missed this!
> View attachment 391780
> View attachment 391781
> View attachment 391782
> ...


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## Golondrina (Jan 20, 2019)

Sombra napping on he cat tree


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2019)

Golondrina said:


> Sombra napping on he cat tree
> View attachment 392047


Livin' the dream.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

dustydiamond1 said:


> Put your paws in the air like you just don't care
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They look right little characters, or big characters should I say, don't they? Makes you want to dive into the photo and pick them up and cuddle them :Cat:Cat


----------



## Shane Kent (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## MaggieDemi (Nov 17, 2018)

@Shane Kent --Sleeping beauty on her pink blanket.


----------



## Golondrina (Jan 20, 2019)

Sombra fell asleep consulting the english/french bilingual dictionary


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Jiggs sleeping away.


----------



## Foxxycat (Nov 17, 2018)

Honeybee sleeping on me a few weeks ago...


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

That cannot be comfortable, kitten....


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Shane Kent said:


> View attachment 392076


Is that her reflection in the table?  She's a pretty cat.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Golondrina said:


> Sombra fell asleep consulting the english/french bilingual dictionary
> View attachment 392127


Did she Sombra wake up meowing with a different accent?


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Gallifreyangirl said:


> Jiggs sleeping away.
> View attachment 392128


Aghhh... Sleeping Beauty...


----------



## MaggieDemi (Nov 17, 2018)

Golondrina said:


> Sombra fell asleep consulting the english/french bilingual dictionary


Smart kitty, Sombra. 



Foxxycat said:


> Honeybee sleeping on me a few weeks ago...


Awww, I just love my beautiful little niece Honeybee. ((hugs))



TriTri said:


> Did she Sombra wake up meowing with a different accent?


LOL! :Hilarious


----------



## Golondrina (Jan 20, 2019)

MaggieDemi said:
Smart kitty, Sombra. 

Yes she surely is and she doesn't always fall asleep when consulting the dictionary..


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Ringypie said:


> I'm not sure how I missed this!
> View attachment 391780
> View attachment 391781
> View attachment 391782
> ...


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)




----------



## Abbie94 (Oct 12, 2018)

:Cat Mother and daughter


----------



## MissyfromMice (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## Abbie94 (Oct 12, 2018)

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 392602


She's a beauty!


----------



## MissyfromMice (Jul 21, 2018)

Abbie94 said:


> She's a beauty!


Thanks, @Abbie94. Most of all, she's a sweetie.


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Mr T is suffering with stinking cold so is wrapped up in blankets. Severus is keeping him warm by lying full length.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)




----------



## dustydiamond1 (Nov 17, 2018)

TriTri said:


> They look right little characters, or big characters should I say, don't they? Makes you want to dive into the photo and pick them up and cuddle them :Cat:Cat


Yes! Cuddle buddys!


----------



## dustydiamond1 (Nov 17, 2018)

Gypsy nodded off perusing the ads.


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y (Dec 5, 2017)

shingigz said:


> Livin' the dream.


I got slightly distracted by the surroundings. What a nice view you have there ☺☺


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## dustydiamond1 (Nov 17, 2018)




----------



## Golondrina (Jan 20, 2019)

Sombra sleeping under sun light







Sombra napping in her cat tree


----------



## D&B (May 11, 2019)

Dixie trying to tag along on holiday...


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## dustydiamond1 (Nov 17, 2018)

Our little pretzel girl


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

dustydiamond1 said:


> Our little pretzel girl
> View attachment 403706
> 
> View attachment 403707


So cute!


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## AshJack (Sep 8, 2018)

Dolly snoring away..


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)




----------



## MissyfromMice (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## AmsMam (Nov 25, 2014)

View media item 78735


----------



## dustydiamond1 (Nov 17, 2018)

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 404081
> View attachment 404082


:Joyful Lovely 1st shot. Magnificent 2nd shot, perfect for the *Show us the Whiskers* thread :Kiss


----------



## Veronica Chapman (Dec 28, 2018)

Love all those photos of beloved cats. Just want to share a few photos of Benji who has gone over the Rainbows Bridge recently.


----------



## dustydiamond1 (Nov 17, 2018)




----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

dustydiamond1 said:


> View attachment 404142


If I tried to sleep like that my neck would be wrecked!


----------



## Jesse_HerMiniZoo (May 21, 2019)

My little dude.


----------



## MissyfromMice (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## DolomiTTe (Jan 17, 2019)

Little Cloud and Basil, snuggling together as we speak :Cat


----------



## dustydiamond1 (Nov 17, 2018)

DolomiTTe said:


> Little Cloud and Basil, snuggling together as we speak :Cat
> View attachment 404826


Oh what a sweet twosome


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)

Here's Tabatha asleep.


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Note: I'm not naked 

But this was this morning.... (Joey is a GIANT, I'm 5'7" with a 30" inside leg)


----------



## Smitherooney (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## dustydiamond1 (Nov 17, 2018)

Gypsy


----------



## dustydiamond1 (Nov 17, 2018)

Gypsy






















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Veronica Chapman (Dec 28, 2018)

Gorgeous beauties x


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Misty. The fan was keeping tummy cool


----------



## Veronica Chapman (Dec 28, 2018)

Cully said:


> Misty. The fan was keeping tummy cool
> View attachment 409754


:Joyful:Cat:Cat:Joyful xxx


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

More sleeping cat photos taken this afternoon:


----------



## Veronica Chapman (Dec 28, 2018)

I am going ah...ah....so fluffy, so peaceful..ah..


----------



## dustydiamond1 (Nov 17, 2018)

She opened her eyes just as the camera went off.


----------



## Golondrina (Jan 20, 2019)

Sombra


----------



## dustydiamond1 (Nov 17, 2018)

Golondrina said:


> Sombra
> View attachment 418174


Just lovely how the pink highlights her hues. I've always loved the painting over your bed.


----------



## Veronica Chapman (Dec 28, 2018)

Ladies, all your gorgeous furry sleeping and not sleeping, beauties. I am missing Benji ever more, so envious :Facepalm


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)




----------



## Veronica Chapman (Dec 28, 2018)

Aw...so cool and beautiful


----------



## dustydiamond1 (Nov 17, 2018)

Veronica Chapman said:


> Ladies, all your gorgeous furry sleeping and not sleeping, beauties. I am missing Benji ever more, so envious :Facepalm


(((HUGS)))


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y (Dec 5, 2017)

Golondrina said:


> Sombra
> View attachment 418174


Is that a window over the bed or a picture??


----------



## dustydiamond1 (Nov 17, 2018)

MissMiloKitty said:


> Is that a window over the bed or a picture??


A beautiful painting


----------



## dustydiamond1 (Nov 17, 2018)

Gypsy


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Beanie

















Whisper


----------



## FletchNo1 (Aug 18, 2019)

My two!


----------



## raysmyheart (Nov 16, 2018)

I love all these sleepy Cats!

Speedy


----------



## dustydiamond1 (Nov 17, 2018)

raysmyheart said:


> I love all these sleepy Cats!
> 
> Speedy
> View attachment 422088


Usually we just get to see her head, so very, very nice to see so much of beautiful Speedy! ❤


----------



## dustydiamond1 (Nov 17, 2018)




----------



## Veronica Chapman (Dec 28, 2018)

FletchNo1 said:


> My two!
> View attachment 422047
> View attachment 422048
> View attachment 422049


I love them :Kiss xx


----------



## Veronica Chapman (Dec 28, 2018)

This is our new 'rehomed' girl Cato. She is 9 yrs old, a Tabby cross. Such a sweety, been with us a month and settling down slowly.


----------



## dustydiamond1 (Nov 17, 2018)




----------



## dustydiamond1 (Nov 17, 2018)

Veronica Chapman said:


> This is our new 'rehomed' girl Cato. She is 9 yrs old, a Tabby cross. Such a sweety, been with us a month and settling down slowly.
> View attachment 422131


:Cat Such a beautiful dear girl. Bless you for giving an elderly lady a furever home.:Kiss


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Lovely new addition @Veronica Chapman


----------



## raysmyheart (Nov 16, 2018)

So nice to meet Cato @Veronica Chapman  It is easy to see she is a very sweet girl.♥  I love how her paws are crossed while she naps.:Cat


----------



## Veronica Chapman (Dec 28, 2018)

raysmyheart said:


> So nice to meet Cato @Veronica Chapman  It is easy to see she is a very sweet girl.♥  I love how her paws are crossed while she naps.:Cat


Thank you very much for your encouragement. She is a dear little thing only 3.5 kg whilst Benji was 8.5 kg.
She has many little quirks that we are still finding out about her.
I won't go on about her. Dave and I are an older couple. We have appointed Cato's human mum as her guardian just in case we pop our socks or become ill. She is on a lifetime insurance too. These things we didn't give enough thoughts to when we were younger.
:Happy


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

Sleepy Brooke.


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

It was a bit cold so Cosmo snuggled in my blanky!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

CK


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Oh and..... it's a perfectly circular Flint!


----------



## Deusxm (Oct 8, 2019)

In case anyone's wondering, I'm a 32" inside leg, which might give an indication of how big Cairo is....


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

Delle Seyah and Julian


----------



## raysmyheart (Nov 16, 2018)

Speedy♥


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

I tend to do my work with my laptop on the arm of the sofa (bad for the posture, I know...) and Pebbles likes to squish into the space between me and the sofa arm. I took a photo the other day as he looked so funny 









Also one of a perfectly circular cat here!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Saffy zonked!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Veronica Chapman said:


> This is our new 'rehomed' girl Cato. She is 9 yrs old, a Tabby cross. Such a sweety, been with us a month and settling down slowly.
> View attachment 422131


What gorgeous markings she has x❤


----------



## dustydiamond1 (Nov 17, 2018)




----------



## dustydiamond1 (Nov 17, 2018)




----------

